

Myris: No more user names. No more passwords. - AndyBaker
http://www.eyelock.com/index.php/products/myris/

======
tzs
> myris gives you 1-in-2-trillion security

41 bits.

~~~
itistoday2
:-P

Isn't that about the security that you can get from a 7-character password
(alpha numeric, caps allowed, no symbols)? They can improve that if they use a
KDF like scrypt, but it's unclear whether they do that.

------
tremendo
I see an invitation to "reserve yours" but, no pricing? All I could find was a
quote from Engadget [1] that it'll be "under $300". And isn't this security
still dependent on the security of each site you log into using this?

[1] [http://www.eyelock.com/index.php/in-the-
news/ces/13-ces/213-...](http://www.eyelock.com/index.php/in-the-
news/ces/13-ces/213-engadget-hands-on-with-eyelock-s-myris)

------
dmarlow
Is the camera specialized? I wonder if the tech behind it could be used with
existing cameras. I have a laptop cam constantly staring at me.

~~~
lawtguy
The problem with using a regular camera is you need a bright light shined at
the iris in order to make sure you can see it well. Most people find this
uncomfortable, which makes it hard to get people to adopt it.

Instead, most iris scanners use a near infrared camera and light instead.
Near-infrared LEDs are cheap and and since you can't see the light it doesn't
bother you. CMOS cameras can see near-infrared pretty well without any special
processing. Typical CMOS cameras usually have a near infrared filter because
without it images tend to look weird with the extra near-infrared light. So a
standard sort of webcam or the camera in your phone won't work.

